# t-shirt brands in the Washington DC area?



## walkietalkie (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if anybody knows of more t-shirt brands based out of the Washington DC area (northern Virginia and Maryland included). 

I own a small company named *Walkie Talkie* that makes funny t-shirts (walkietalkietees.com), and I want to find more DC-based companies to talk to. Maybe we can chat about our trials and tribulations.

3 that I know of already are
*Aplomb Clothing
Crooked Monkey
Clockwise Clothing*

Do you know any more?
Thanks!


----------



## Komoney (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey what's going on man. I just saw this post.

We're a brand closest associated with street wear called Privileged Kid, we're in the DMV area more specifically Northern VA and Richmond, VA.

You can check us out at www.privilegedkid.com and feel free to get at me with any questions or just to talk.

Take Care

- KO


----------



## RMC Clothing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys,
RMC (Respect My Celebrity) is a streetwear/nightlife clothing brand also in the DMV and Richomd area. respectmycelebrity.com

lets link up!


----------

